# Neuer PC - was meint ihr dazu ?



## crazymischl (4. April 2008)

Hi all,
ich habe für meinen Freund, der mich gebeten hat, mal einen neuen PC zusammengestellt.
Er will hauptsächlich Spiele Spielen (deshalb auch 2 Grafikkarten) und Fotobearbeitung (Photoshop CS3) machen, aber natürlich auch Internet,Office usw und ein kleines Linux-Testsystem.
Als Haupt-Betriebssystem will er Vista Ultimate *64 Bit.* Geht das oder gibts da probs mit der Hardware ?

Die Zusammenstellung ist HIER auf ner einfachen Seite zu sehen.

Eine direkte Frage habe ich bezüglich des Rams:
bei dem Mainboard steht zum RAM-Speicher: 
	
	
	



```
DDR2 1200/1066/800 MHz
```
Der ausgesuchte Speicher ist jedoch:
	
	
	



```
DDR2-1000 Mhz.
```
Geht der Speicher trotzdem mit dem Mainboard ?
Ich habe den 1000 Mhz Speicher genommen, weil der gleichviel wie der 800 Mhz kostet. Die Frage ist halt, ob der mit dem Mainboard kompatibel ist ?

Meine zweite Frage:
Ich glaube, das müsste alles in das Gehäuse reinpassen, oder ? So vom Bauchgefühl her :suspekt:

Dritte "Frage":
Was meint ihr zu der Zusammenstellung ? Ist das System so gut zusammengestellt ? Was haltet ihr davon ? Ist irgendein Teil "schlecht" ?

Danke für eure Antworten !!


----------



## NetteMann (9. April 2008)

HIS? GIGABYTE? Naja stabil und vertrauenswürdig klingt das nicht... Hab mit den Firmen schon so meine Erfahrung...... nie wieder .....

Power-Rechner ohne Monitor und Tasta Maus aber mit 2 3870 Sapphire Grafikkarten mit 512mb DDR4 Speicher. Das ganze System basiert auf einem FX790 AMD Chipsatz der mit einem Phenom Quadcore Prozessor (2,3 Ghz Quadcore / freier Multiplikator). Für den nötigen Strom sorgt ein 750 Watt Thermaltake Markennetzteil. Insgesamt sind 4 Gigabyte DDR2-800 Arbeitsspeciher integriert. Mit dem Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit kommt die komplette Leistung perfekt hevor. Diese pure Power in einem luftgekühlten Thermaltakegehäuse untergebracht. 320 Gigabyte und ein DVD Brener von Plextor runden die Sache ab.
1.499€ das wer dann was was mehr als 2 Jahre STABIL läuft aber naja jeder hat so seine Firmen ich weiche weit weg von den HIS und Gigabyte Produkten. Und allein der Name Plextor spricht für sich.

http://www.wildunger-computerservic...-Spider-Edition.html?shop_param=cid=7&aid=12&


----------



## Laudian (9. April 2008)

@NetteMann

GA zaehlt soweit ich das bisher sagen kann zu den stabilen Boards. Ich hatte meine Probleme mit MSI, Asus etc ... mit GA noch nie. Technisch gehoeren sie wie auch technologisch zu den sehr guten, keine Billigproduktion etc ... Wenn man nen schlechtes Board erwischt faellt das im allgemeinen unter das Stichwort Montagsproduktion und das kann dir bei jeder Firma passieren.

@Topic

PC2-1200 (PC2-9600) ... das steht bei dem GA-Board dabei ... folglich sollte das auch PC2-8000 nutzen ... 

Soweit ich das jetzt auf die schnelle gelesen hab handelt es sich bei dem Standard um Bausteine mit doppelter Bandbreite. Das schlimmste was folglich passieren kann ist, dass nur die 4GB Bandbreite genutzt werden koennen.

PS ... den Speicher gibts im Netz noch bis zu 20 Euro billiger ...


----------



## NetteMann (9. April 2008)

Hatte 3! Mobos aus dem Hause Gigab. und 2 HIS Grakas alles gestorben nach 2-3 Monaten bei normalen Gebrauch


----------



## Laudian (9. April 2008)

NetteMann hat gesagt.:


> Hatte 3! Mobos aus dem Hause Gigab. und 2 HIS Grakas alles gestorben nach 2-3 Monaten bei normalen Gebrauch



Dann muss ich 2 besondere MoBos haben ... das eine haelt jetzt schon 3 Monate Dauerbetrieb und das andere (Sockel7) laeuft nach Jahren einwandfrei.


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Auch ich halte von Gigabyte ne Menge, und Plextor-Laufwerke haben Superwerte beim Brennen, wüsste nicht, was man da kritisieren könnte.. 

Ich halte nichts von der Idee mit zwei GraKas, aber da spielt meistens der männliches-Geschlechtsteil-Vergrößern-Faktor mit rein. Eine Nvidia 9800 sollte der Sache Paroli bieten und macht auch die Gehäusekühlung leichter.

mfg chmee


----------



## olqs (9. April 2008)

Wenn man dann nur eine Grafikkarte drin hat, dann kann man auch beim Board wieder was sparen. -> P35 Chipsatz.

Oder anstatt der 2 einzelnen Radeon 3570 eine 3570 X2 kaufen, falls man wirklich 2 GPUs braucht.

P.S.: Ich hatte bis jetzt nur bei Boards von Asus Probleme. GA, MSI, Abit gingen bis jetzt immer. Auch bei Grafikkarten find ich den Hype um den "Hersteller" überzogen. Zum Grossteil wird eh nur das Referenzdesgin nachgebaut und selbst bedruckt.


----------



## crazymischl (9. April 2008)

Hi all,
erstmal Danke für alle eure Antworten !!
@NetteMann:
Also Gigabyte ist ein Marken-Mainboard-hersteller, und die Graka von HIS ist die originale von ATI nur mit anderem Kühler  
Und der PC, den du genannt hast, ist wohl auch überteuert, ich habe hier ungefähr das gleiche (eher mehr: Festplatte) drin, und stehe 300 euro billiger 

@ Topic: Hier nochmal in kürze meine 2 Fragen:

1) Vista Ultimate *64 Bit.* Geht das oder gibts da Probleme mit der Hardware ?

2) Der RAM:
Angabe von Mainboard: PC2-1200 (*PC2-9600*) (DDR2 *1200/1066/800 MHz*)
Der RAM selbst (2x2 GB): PC2-1000 (*PC2-8000*) (Speichertakt: *1000MHz*)
*Geht das trotzdem ? Kann ich den RAM trotzdem nutzen ?*
@Laudian: was meinst du mit "dass nur die 4GB Bandbreite genutzt werden können" ?

Danke für weitere Antworten!!


----------



## aero_eagle (9. April 2008)

Hi

1. Ich würde ein wenig schauen dass du möglichst wenig unterschiedliche Komponenten hast. z.B. Wenn ASUS Mainboard dann auch ASUS Graka. Und wenn du schon ein Intel nimmst, passt nvidia viiiiel besser dazu als eine ATI (... die von AMD ist :S).

2. 64-bit sollte ohne Probleme laufen auf dem System

3. Bei den Ram würde ich bei DDR2 nichts höheres nehmen als 1066Mhz (cl5) - wenn du 800mhz mit (cl4) nimmst kommst du zwar fast aufs gleiche, kingston hätte sogar noch 800mhz (cl3). Nach einem Test von computerbase.de hättest du bei den 1066 mit den höheren timings ganz ganz wenig geschwindigkeit vorteil, jedoch wenn du 800mhz mit cl3 nimmst kommst du zwar etwas teurer, dafür top timings und läuft schneller als 1066mhz mit cl5 

Ausserdem, kann dir nur einen nforce chipsatz empfehlen, habe schon sehr oft schlechtes gehört von Intel chipsätzen... Ein Chipsatz der sehr stabil läuft ist der 680i achtung ja nicht 650i nehmen

Wegen der benutzung vom ram, du kannst unter vista 32-bit nur 3.2gb ram benötigen, unter 64-bit sind es bis 8gb. d.h. du kannst schon 4gb rein tun aber trotzdem nur 3.2 brauchen ^^

Achja und wegen der graka, mit 2 grafikkarten ist es meistens ein ziemliches gebastel... abhilfe würde die 9800gx2 helfen (2x 9800gtx in einer) wahrscheindlich würde eigentlich schon eine 9800gtx mehr als genügen für alle aktuellen spiele und spiele für die zukunft. Was dann aber sehr wichtig ist, dass du wegen den Strom Anschlüssen schausst mit dem Netzteil - und auch der Watt zahl...

Greez


----------



## chmee (10. April 2008)

@aero_eagle : zu 1. Mag logisch klingen, ist aber Humbug. Zum Rest Full ACK.

mfg chmee


----------



## aero_eagle (10. April 2008)

@chmee Wenn du ein Ferrari hast baust du auch kein Peugeot Motor rein


----------



## chmee (10. April 2008)

Nett gemeint, aber die Standards bei PC-Komponenten sind doch wohl sehr viel klarer als bei Autos. Ein PCIe-Bus ist ein PCIe-Bus und keiner mit Adapterplatine und weiterer Stromversorgung. Nee Nee, das ist Blödsinn. Wie es schon olqs und crazymischl gesagt haben - Referenzdesign mit Branding, uU wird besserer Speicher aufgesetzt, damit höher getaktet werden kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## aero_eagle (10. April 2008)

Ist mir schon klar das man ein PC nicht mit einem Auto vergleichen kann . Aber so völliger Blödsinn ist es sicher nicht! Funktioniert natürlich auch mit verschiedenen Herstellern bei den Komponenten (mir geht es mehr darum möglichst wenig verschiedene Hersteller zu haben...), jedoch sollte man trotzdem immer die Spezifikationsliste genau anschauen, speziell bei RAM.

mfg


----------



## fluessig (10. April 2008)

Meine Meinung: Keine ATI Grafikkarten. Ich mag die Treiber von Nvidia lieber. Und zwei Grafikkarten machen nur Sinn, wenn dein Freund genau jetzt wirklich viel Grafikpower braucht. In ein paar Monaten ist eine einzelne Grafikkarte schon wieder schneller als die 2 Karten.

Würde wie chmee eine nvidia 9800 kaufen. Gigabyte ist eine gute Marke. Über HIS kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich achte eher auf einen leisen Lüfter als auf den Markennamen.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Ich hab in meinem alten PC auch ein Gigabyte-Mainboard. Läuft nach jetzt schon 4 Jahren immernoch. Ist kein Überding, aber i. O. .


----------



## Laudian (10. April 2008)

crazymischl hat gesagt.:


> 2) Der RAM:
> Angabe von Mainboard: PC2-1200 (*PC2-9600*) (DDR2 *1200/1066/800 MHz*)
> Der RAM selbst (2x2 GB): PC2-1000 (*PC2-8000*) (Speichertakt: *1000MHz*)
> *Geht das trotzdem ? Kann ich den RAM trotzdem nutzen ?*
> @Laudian: was meinst du mit "dass nur die 4GB Bandbreite genutzt werden können" ?



Hab mich grad nochmal schlauer gemacht ... Hier gibts nen ausfuehrlichen Test zum XP2-8000 Meiner Meinung nach lohnt der Aufpreis nicht. Nen normaler Corsair PC2-6400 ist fast genauso schnell ... Einbaufaehig muss er aber sein kann nur sein, dass mit der FSB gespielt werden muss ...


----------



## chmee (10. April 2008)

Der Unterschied im normalen PC-Gebrauch liegt im meßbaren aber nicht fühlbaren Bereich. Es spricht nichts dagegen, Normalo-RAMs zu kaufen, aber wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, sollte man sicherheitshalber das Handbuch zum Mainboard studieren, welche Hersteller 100%ig unterstützt werden.

Weiterhin ist der Begriff Bandbreite in diesem Zusammenhang falsch. Die Bandbreite entspricht dem Datentransfer pro Sekunde, nicht der Menge an Speicher.

Zum Thema welches Ram : höher taktbare Rams sind abwärtskompatibel, heisst also, man kann ruhigen Gewissens PC2-8000 mit CPUs benutzen, die lediglich 800MHz FSB brauchen. Ausserdem sind alle aktuellen Chipsets asynchron, heisst CPU und RAM können (in einem bestimmten Rahmen - nämlich einen Teiler) mit verschieden Taktraten gefahren werden. Auch hier lohnt es sich nicht, unbedingt auf synchrone FSB zu bauen. Der Mehrpreis lohnt nicht die Performancesteigerung..

mfg chmee


----------

